# Lav Install



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Theres nothing to this plumbing stuff.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a new front side bidet


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

To flush the toilet you fill the lavatory up and pull the stopper.:jester:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I think its a new way to save water! you use the water from washing your hands to flush! why waste that handwashing water. :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Wha'd you charge for that?:jester:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

double trapped, its illegal. Take it out now.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Im speechless:drink:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

The funniest thing to me is, why did they even bother putting an ADA trap guard on it?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

intresting!!!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am not so sure about the fall on that sink drain, may need to have more fall!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The cold handle is missing on the faucet.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I wonder what's wrong with the waste arm sticking out of the wall under the p-trap. Plus the plumber that did that is really going to be pissed. He left his teflon tape there next to the faucet. Well, I'm sure he made enough on that job where he could buy another roll.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I wonder what's wrong with the waste arm sticking out of the wall under the p-trap


The drain arm was within legal length, but the tailpiece exceeded the 24" limit and corrective actions had to be taken...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

slickrick said:


> The drain arm was within legal length, but the tailpiece exceeded the 24" limit and corrective actions had to be taken...


 
You're right. But, you must have installed this. You're the only one that knew it exceeded the 24 inch drop. Busted


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Wha'd you charge for that?:jester:


$180.00 an hour, took me four hours.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know wether to scratch my watch, or wind my butt....Maybe I'll just pee in the sink.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> The drain arm was within legal length, but the tailpiece exceeded the 24" limit and corrective actions had to be taken...



Looks more like a 22" drop to me, should be good on that one. Jeeze man, where did you learn how to eyeball?:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> I think its a new way to save water! you use the water from washing your hands to flush! why waste that handwashing water. :laughing:


 
Funny you should say that

http://www.caromausa.com/profile-smart

I saw an article for this in the mag "Wholesaler" ( a trade mag for the supply house)

Imagine changing a flapper in that skank


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Funny you should say that
> 
> http://www.caromausa.com/profile-smart
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, wash my hands in cold water? nope.


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Funny you should say that
> 
> http://www.caromausa.com/profile-smart
> 
> ...


 nice cell block!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Theres nothing to this plumbing stuff.



And how much you wanna bet that the toilet drain is ran outside to a downspout? And then from there the storm drain?:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Not much left to say except the toilet seat doesnt match.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

*Central American Time Share*

This is the REAL bathroom you get with the Mexican time-share apartment, not at all like picture they show you with the jacuzzi tub and Toto Washlette.


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

Obviously you guys missed the whole point of posting this. Obviously what's missing is the soap and towels for the lav, and toilet paper for the ****ter. Otherwise, looks okay, maybe a paint job to cover up the mould.



Killertoiletspider said:


> Theres nothing to this plumbing stuff.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

UH ,,,, What's that blue cup ,, right of the toilet for ???


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Cal said:


> UH ,,,, What's that blue cup ,, right of the toilet for ???


 Denture cup...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

maybe it's a generic bidet seat.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

why did they trap it.. other then that loooks good .. thats the new code i think.. indirect connection update. i'm gonna hook my next one up like that.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

That is nasty. I wonder how many letters of reference the plumber needed to get his license?

Mark


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> That is nasty. I wonder how many letters of reference the plumber needed to get his license?
> 
> Mark


 1 from his unemployed mom ,,,,,,,,,,,:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

hey, you asked for the low flow option too what are you complaining about????


----------

